# Cold Air Intake and Vanity ;o)



## gzillap (Apr 9, 2007)

Hello all. I'm new to this forum and somewhat car illiterate. I have a 2006 Maxima SE 6spd-- I need some advice.

I'm working on possibly getting a CAI to add a small amount of HP and MPG efficiency to my car. Any ideas on the best brands? Hot Shot, Injen, Fujita, AEM, and Nismo are the ones that seem to keep coming up. Any other suggestions on ways I can boost horsepower?

Also--I HATE the orange colored instrument lights. Are there any kits anyone knows of to change the light color or simple ways to change it all?

ALSO ;o(  I didn't opt to get the max hi-d headlights, just the standard ones. I know now that it's impossible to get the actual xenon lights that come with the SL unless I want to fork out thousands of dollars for new lights and a new electrical system. But is there a replacement light that gives me some color to my lights? A slight blue tint perhaps?

Hit me back and let me know. Thanks for your help!

G:newbie:


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Probably all abotu the same as far as power. How much power do you want to make, and how much money do you want to spend? If it's just 0 to 30hp or so, headers/intake/ECU/exhaust/UDP/cams oughta do it.

Not sure about bulb changes for the instrument panel, in theory the bulb is a stock part somewhere unless Nissan changed out to soldered-on surface-mount LEDs, which are easy to find but a bitch to change.

HID conversions are pretty cheap, although bi-xenons cost a bit more...? I'm not terribly familiar with the 6th gen, why is it impossible?

For color, don't bother unless it's just vanity-- because the whiter a regular halogen bulb is, the LESS useful light it's producing...


----------

